# Choosing a Refrigerator based on Repair Value



## 1655graff (Jul 27, 2007)

hmmmm, based on the bits and peices of all the posts in other threads, I thot I'd hear back from people.

Off-line I'd heard from one person saying:
-> LG's & Samsung's are solid, but repair parts distribution is still too slow to recommend them.
-> Whirlpool french door current/newest models don't seem to suffer from reported ice/water dispenser problems. (i.e., he's not had any repair calls on them)
-> NEVER buy from Sears either appliances NOR service contracts.
-> Buy service contracts from "NEW" [that's the name of the service contract company] sold by Lowes, Sam's Club/Walmart and Best Buy.
-> Maytag and GE (all versions) are too problem prone to recommend.
-> Plug any new fridge into a surge protector 1st OR install a whole-house filter.

No word on Amana.


----------



## lol (Sep 6, 2010)

We're in yr 2011 and the words about Samsung refrigerator is "stay away". As soon as U. S. manufacturers started getting their products made from outsourced companies in cheap labor countries who cares only to meet deadlines and costs, those used to be "reliable" brands are no longer reliable. Buying brand is no longer a wise thing to do. I would consider ratings on refrigerators reviewed heavily on internet and discount irrelevant comments. Usually, I supposed, the ones that sold more will have a larger customer base for parts to continue to be supplied and techs would be more knowledgeable in fixing them.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

I have a Samsung french door model (actually I have 2 of them). The newer of the 2 of them (just over the 2 year full guarantee) quit cooling. Repairman came to house and said the sealed cooling system (which has a 5 year guarantee) was bad and he took it back to his shop. Called a week later and said the system had a leak somewhere in the box of the unit and was unrepairable. He said he would contact Samsung and find out what they would do for me. It has only been a few days and I have not heard back.


----------



## lol (Sep 6, 2010)

rjniles said:


> I have a Samsung french door model (actually I have 2 of them). The newer of the 2 of them (just over the 2 year full guarantee) quit cooling. Repairman came to house and said the sealed cooling system (which has a 5 year guarantee) was bad and he took it back to his shop. Called a week later and said the system had a leak somewhere in the box of the unit and was unrepairable. He said he would contact Samsung and find out what they would do for me. It has only been a few days and I have not heard back.


Sorry to hear that. That's why you should stay away from Samsung refrigerators. Our bottom mount Samsung hasn't worked 1 day! Don't know why it's still sitting in the kitchen?? You're lucky your repair guy is decent. A review says there's only one repair guy/shop (Samsung gave me just 1 repair guy's phone number and said there's no more around town) in my part of town and they're unreliable (guess that matches the product). I got another refrigerator guy to look at the fridge and he says the main circuit board is bad. I was about to get the cb to try. Either way, you're out the trip and diagnostic fees. Samsung parts are sold through one distributor and there's no return unless they say so plus there's a restocking fee. I probably should save that money for the parts and get a new fridge instead! Hope you have good news from Samsung. Good Luck.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

Other than Whirl.,last i knew, all the other French doors are sourced..Samsung or LG..some to US manf specs but built by our Asian friends with some of their design thrown in..they have a different mind set-don't think how they killed us on cars-not even close..Maytag,Amana,Whirl all the same with tweaks..i would buy a F/D with I/M in Frz section-too complicated and takes up too much space on those where it's in the FF section..since Sears is a private label retailer, not a manf, i don't see why not to buy from them if you prefer..on the contract thing, i'd wait, you have a year and if problems,, can always get one.. all these contracts are sourced to outside TPA's and given to low bidder service co's-for the most part. so if you don't get the right guy you're in trouble..when you read the complaint blogs remember it may be a problem the manf resolved on new production-though you can't know..so what's ok today is a dud the next or vs.. as to repair; parts price's are going up and up, they're not DIY friendly unless you want to throw parts at it..sooo, what to do?? this biz has changed so much and so fast it's = throw a dart..


----------

